# Competetions in New England



## HumungousLake (Oct 27, 2009)

how come there is never any competetions in New England? I know there is when in conneticut <--fail but still


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 27, 2009)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/competitions.php


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 27, 2009)

MIT?


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 27, 2009)

jesus christ... you should look at the list of competition before you say anything. There's a competition in boston in 3 weeks.


----------



## joey (Oct 27, 2009)

There is a competiton in Manchester in 3 weeks. In England.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 27, 2009)

The reason is that, until Alex Mason and I started going to MIT, there were very few people in New England who cubed really. There were a few, but none of them were interested enough to hold a competition. The WCA doesn't pick where to organize competitions, it's individuals/groups who organize them and get it approved by the WCA.


----------



## HumungousLake (Oct 27, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> jesus christ... you should look at the list of competition before you say anything. There's a competition in boston in 3 weeks.



could you send me a link to this boston competetion if i can still register. I'm about 30 minutes from there. Also i just looked at the registered cubers going to MIT and I am pretty intimidated


----------



## Bryan (Oct 27, 2009)

HumungousLake said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > jesus christ... you should look at the list of competition before you say anything. There's a competition in boston in 3 weeks.
> ...



MIT is in Cambridge, MA, which is basically considered to be part of Boston.

As for a competition in http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_England,_North_Dakota , I'm guessing the North Dakota Open would be in Grand Forks or Fargo....possibly Williston.


----------



## HumungousLake (Oct 27, 2009)

do you think MIT will be a good first competetion. Also i am having trouble signing up for it


----------



## PCwizCube (Oct 27, 2009)

HumungousLake said:


> do you think MIT will be a good first competetion. Also i am having trouble signing up for it


Yes, it would be a good first competition. There will be at least 60 people there and a lot of fast people. And a bunch of people you can meet and have fun hanging out with.

What problem do you have registering? That your name won't show up after you've registered? It doesn't appear automatically, the organizer has to confirm it and he isn't on 24/7.


----------



## HumungousLake (Oct 27, 2009)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> HumungousLake said:
> 
> 
> > do you think MIT will be a good first competetion. Also i am having trouble signing up for it
> ...



well first i'm going to feel like a noob around all these crazy fast people. But i go to registration form and it says 

*Registration form
Please note that the purpose of the preregistration is not only to reserve you a spot in the competition, but also very importantly to give the organisers a good estimation of the number of people they have to expect. Please don't wait until the very last minute to preregister, otherwise the organisers might not be able to offer enough room, food, etc.
If you already have participated in an official competition, you can use the search function which will fill the information stored in the database. You can then fill the rest.*

so i don't know what to do. I type me name in but it goes back to the same screen


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 27, 2009)

click the I AM NEW button...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 27, 2009)

If you plan to go to MIT, be sure to visit the Residence Inn where a lot of cubers like me are staying. Details in the appropriate thread.


----------



## HumungousLake (Oct 27, 2009)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> HumungousLake said:
> 
> 
> > do you think MIT will be a good first competetion. Also i am having trouble signing up for it
> ...





Stachuk1992 said:


> If you plan to go to MIT, be sure to visit the Residence Inn where a lot of cubers like me are staying. Details in the appropriate thread.



im not staying in a hotel


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 28, 2009)

That's why he used the word "visit."


----------



## TEGTaylor (Oct 28, 2009)

Theirs actually a lot so ya


----------

